# Anyone know where to find H3 6V 25W bulbs?



## DennisMenace (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry to bother you guys with such a mundane request. Been searching for days with no luck. 10 year old LSI Hot Spot rechargable. Being a cheap-skate, I hate to trash it for lack of a bulb. I'm in the U.S. Thanks for any links.


----------



## LumenHound (Mar 25, 2007)

Would this 35 watt 6 volt H3 bulb do in a pinch?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Mar 25, 2007)

link leads to 12v not 6v


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 25, 2007)

I've got one you can have for free. Pm me.
Edit: What does your bulb look like?


----------



## DennisMenace (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, this is what the bulb looks like.


----------



## Sofjan (Mar 25, 2007)

My own solution to the same problem is to hit local Lowes or WalMart for the rechargeable spotlight that is on sale or possibly on clearance. My Local Harbor freight also yield several good buy.

Currently My local Lowes has rechargeable spotlight for $9.97 Couple months ago i snag 3 of the rechargeable spotlight from local Harbor Freight for $3 each. 

each one of those rechargeable spotlight has Voila a 6V 25watt H3 bulb and a 6V 4.5Ah Sealed Lead acid battery. this route would most likely be more economical if not cheaper and possibly a bit wasteful than trying to buy just the bulb. 

Lord now the Chinese is probably using 100's thousands of those bulb for US market rechargeable spotlight but you almost cannot find the bulb sold individualy. Brinkman i think use to carry them as spare bulb but it is no longer economical for them to stock it at local Wally World.


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 26, 2007)

DennisMenace said:


> Thanks for the replys, this is what the bulb looks like.


 That looks exactly like the one I have. My offer is still available just pm me if you want it.


----------



## Scourie (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Guys, first post for me so be gentle. Wouldn't the output of a 12V 100W H3 running at only 6V, be 25W?

Just curious.

Rob


----------



## Sofjan (Apr 1, 2007)

Scourie said:


> Hi Guys, first post for me so be gentle. Wouldn't the output of a 12V 100W H3 running at only 6V, be 25W?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Rob


 

On paper it appear to be that way. 12v 100w bulb need 8.33A so R = 1.44 Ohm.

Power with 6V the same bulb will draw 4.1A and W = V.I so 6 x 4.1 = 25watts.
But i'm afraid since the bulb filament is designed for 12 volts, powering it with 6 volt might result is orangish glow light rather than bright white light halogen usually gives. 
But then again this is just my opinions. One of us should try to stick a 12 volt 100watt H3 bulb in a 6 volt spot light

Sofjan


----------



## Sofjan (Apr 9, 2007)

I've tried sticking a 12volt 75 watts bulb into a 6volt spot light. 

The light emitted is very pathetic. Very amber and not very bright. 
So even though on paper it might work but i guess the lamp filament has different thickness that would not heat up in lower voltage and thus will not produce the same light output.

Sofjan


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 10, 2007)

I have found an H3 alogen bulb: 
volts:6
amp:4,17
watt:25

in this online shop: http://www.donsbulbs.com/cgi-bin/r/b.pl/h3%7c6v%7c25w%7cpk22s~ece.html


----------

